# can lowriders go fast?



## _kiwi (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey im new here and i can't believe i've missed out on lowriders this whole time, but now im hooked and swear to build a lowrider :biggrin: 

I knew i was gonna have some sort of car project later on but i was imagining an old american muscle car, but restoring and building a lowrider is the best of both worlds... or is it?

I'm basically wondering if you guys ever go fast/can you go fast with your suspensions? i mean most of the chevy lowriders have beefy V8's so it seems that they could go pretty quick. Maybe even drift a little with the reinforced suspension


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _kiwi_@Jul 17 2008, 09:54 PM~11116640
> *Hey im new here and i can't believe i've missed out on lowriders this whole time, but now im hooked and swear to build a lowrider :biggrin:
> 
> I knew i was gonna have some sort of car project later on but i was imagining an old american muscle car, but restoring and building a lowrider is the best of both worlds... or is it?
> ...


drifting? :nosad:


----------



## _kiwi (Jul 15, 2008)

not even a little bit? haha, wishful thinking on my part, alright thats ok thats what i have my 240sx for.

But can you go fast if you wanted to? V8 american muscle eh?


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _kiwi_@Jul 17 2008, 09:02 PM~11116730
> *
> 
> But can you go fast if you wanted to?
> *


nope, going fast is bad for la raza.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 18 2008, 02:00 AM~11118513
> *nope, going fast is bad for la raza.
> *


 X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _kiwi_@Jul 17 2008, 09:02 PM~11116730
> *not even a little bit? haha, wishful thinking on my part, alright thats ok thats what i have my 240sx for.
> 
> But can you go fast if you wanted to? V8 american muscle  eh?
> *


what year 240 and post some pics of it


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

mine goes fast enough for a lolo....... outruns those stock V8 mustangs ters....everyone from around here thinks they have the hottest stuff when they got a mustang with flowmasters on it.......lol...


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

bad for the raza indeed


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _kiwi_@Jul 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11116640
> *Hey im new here and i can't believe i've missed out on lowriders this whole time, but now im hooked and swear to build a lowrider :biggrin:
> 
> I knew i was gonna have some sort of car project later on but i was imagining an old american muscle car, but restoring and building a lowrider is the best of both worlds... or is it?
> ...


to answer you question...
pt1.
q:can lowriders go fast?
a:hell yeah, some of the engines in these cars will blow the doors off a muscle car

pt.2
q:do you wanna go fast in you lowrider?
a. hell mutha fuckin no.......LOW N SLOW is the motto

the reason why u ask...these car are works of art, when im in my lo-lo...i want everybody to see my shit...fuck ill even slow the whole fuckin lane down just so EVERYBODY see my shit.... plus if you going fast ..the bitches cant see you

trust me homie i know your new to this....but lowrider get the bitches...better than a muscle car, monster truck, rice burner what ever....

LOWRIDERS ARE LIKE HUMMINGBIRD FEEDERS....YOU JUST GOTTA PARK THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE......THE BITCHES WILL COME...JUST WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 18 2008, 04:40 PM~11122777
> *to answer you question...
> pt1.
> q:can lowriders go fast?
> ...


YOU'RE DUMBER THAN A BAG OF ROCKS. LETS SEE HOW FAST YOU CAN TAKE A CADDY ON 13s ON THE FREEWAY. LITTLE WIRE WHEELS ARE MEANT TO GO FAST.....CAUSE THEY AIN'T SHIT. 

STOP SLOWING DOWN TRAFFIC, THE GIRL JUST THINKS YOU'RE GONNA RAPE HER.


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 18 2008, 02:43 PM~11122808
> *YOU'RE DUMBER THAN A BAG OF ROCKS. LETS SEE HOW FAST YOU CAN TAKE A CADDY ON 13s ON THE FREEWAY. LITTLE WIRE WHEELS ARE MEANT TO GO FAST.....CAUSE THEY AIN'T SHIT.
> 
> STOP SLOWING DOWN TRAFFIC, THE GIRL JUST THINKS YOU'RE GONNA RAPE HER.
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sad but true!


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

noo


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 18 2008, 02:00 AM~11118513
> *nope, going fast is bad for la raza.
> *


x3 i just choose not to go fast


----------



## nativikee (Feb 15, 2007)

You can but it aint safe, me and my homeboy raced for the hell of it, and we wasnt even near high speed. and we both had hydraulics, I almost flew off the road. I aint doing that crap again. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MY CADDY IS ON 13s AND MY SPEEDOMETER READ 100 MPH. THAT'S GOTTA BE BETWEEN 75 AND 80 MPH.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

speed kills and i'm scared of heights..lol


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

low and slow for me but i do like to have the power to punch it up an onramp and cruise at 70 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jul 21 2008, 05:11 PM~11141934
> *low and slow for me but i do like to have the power to punch it up an onramp  and cruise at 70  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

i got a pumped 350 4 bolt main polished and ported 350 transmission with a shift kit every now and then when a jack ass that thinks lo los cant go fast ill jump on it and scratch 1st and second as the shift kit kicks in but thats all ill do never been over 50 got about 9 in it but hell i can never miss treat my second wife 1 tuf six duce


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

its better to have the power and never use it. thats class

a solid build install, which is rare by non lowrider standards, would allow u to do anything you want with some proper tires.


----------



## _kiwi (Jul 15, 2008)

sry i was on vacation without any computers to check the boards out.

arite so i guess you can go fast.. w/e as long as it can accelerate when you step on it and its got torque.. i like it when i sink into the seat :biggrin: 

heres a few pics of my '91 240sx 
its beat up, but that just goes to show that im not afraid to play hard  


























and i got a link going straight to a gallery is anyone's interested. (i know Tone Loco was)
http://jumph4x.net/files/images/s13%20055.jpg


----------

